# iso image loaders



## SlayeR25 (May 7, 2007)

Does anyone know any free iso image loaders out there in the net? Thanks...


----------



## patrickv (May 7, 2007)

all i can think of right now is MagicDisc, you can also try powerIso but its not free !!!


----------



## way2evil (May 7, 2007)

daemon tools


----------



## nffc10 (May 7, 2007)

For mounting use:

Daemon Tools
Alcohol 120%

For Editing or viewing use:

Ultra Iso
Power Iso


----------



## monoman (May 7, 2007)

what does mounting a CD/DVD image actually mean? 

Ive got a game on my PC that is an Iso image and another that is a UIF image, but i cant open the game straight away, so i downloaded magicdisk to 'mount' it, ( there seems to be alot of problems with the program like its corrupt or something, so i dont reccomend it. i'm gonna try daemon tools now or alcohol 120%.)

technically, is this mounting software (such as magicdisk) the equivalent of a CD/DVD driver, that is simply a program to open the image files, or is there more to it than this? i'm only just learning about image files etc now


----------



## DrCuddles (May 8, 2007)

Ok, there are several programs i know of:
PowerISO
MagicISO
Magic Disc
Daemon Tools
Alcohol 120%
UltraISO

It is ver annoying but i have every one of them apart from Alcohol 120% installed on my computer because each one have at least one file extension that is unique to that program.



> what does mounting a CD/DVD image actually mean?



Now, using the example of the most common virtual CD?DVDs out ther is .iso so i will use this in this example.

Imagine the file Crysis.iso is a dvd on your computer, a real dvd but on your computer itself, you have the cd, all the files including the autorun are on there, for all intents and purposes if it was in real life you would be putting it in your DVD Drive and running it like normal.
But this isnt normal, the disc is IN your computer, on your computer, you cant get it into your DVD Drive unless you BURN it to a DVD. So you get a Virtual CD/DVD drive, its like having a real CD?DVD drive in your computer that you can put discs into, for us it can run .iso images so it is like we are putting our Crysis.iso disc into a Drive, but on the computer, using a virtual cd/dvd in a virtual cd/dvd drive is called MOUNTING and we normally call the 'Virtual discs' images, as they are images of a real cd/dvd.

I will not go into detail about how they actually work, software and drivers wise, but if you want a basic jist of it in lamen's terms, there it is!


----------



## Geoff (May 8, 2007)

Magic ISO and Power ISO are my two favorites.


----------



## DrCuddles (May 8, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];654816 said:
			
		

> Magic ISO and Power ISO are my two favorites.



They are mine to tbh, 
but i have Command and Conquer 3 and have daemon tools constantly running in the back ground now because i need it, its so annoying, there isnt one you can just have if you are a big Virtual CD/DVD user, you HAVE to have them all!

Like Pokemon


----------



## monoman (May 8, 2007)

DrCuddles said:


> Ok, there are several programs i know of:
> PowerISO
> MagicISO
> Magic Disc
> ...



thanks alot, very helpful.


----------



## DrCuddles (May 8, 2007)

monoman said:


> thanks alot, very helpful.



I am happy to help


----------



## monoman (May 8, 2007)

DrCuddles said:


> I am happy to help



..Good, because I have another question 

I installed daemon tools on my PC now, and I right clicked on the icon in my taskbar, and followed the menu like so to try and mount the image...





when I clicked 'mount', I selected the image file like so...





It then mounted the image, and went to the main menu of the game, where i clicked install and followed it through to the end, where i clicked finish, and the window closed.

next, I looked in my start menu, and went ubisoft>farcry>register farcry, and registered the product (this was the only option in the folder, no option to play or launch the game). so now, since I had installed the game, I tried to mount it again by following the same steps as above, and when the main menu appears again I click play and get this message...





so what exactly am i doing wrong?

...lol alot of info here, hope you got all that
thanks


----------



## DrCuddles (May 8, 2007)

Hmmmmm, try running far cry off the disc
I mean like autorun and then clicking play off the game's menu.

thats all that i can think of to be honest, hope it helps


----------



## monoman (May 9, 2007)

thanks, i figured it out now I think. I need to burn the iso image to a disk, and install it from there, which means i need to buy some dvd's.


----------



## heyman421 (May 9, 2007)

i used to use poweriso exclusively, but after i tried ultraiso, i'll never go back

it's gooooooood

FWIT, tho, i don't play games, tho, so i don't know whether or not it works with copy protection, etc.


----------



## DrCuddles (May 9, 2007)

UltraISO, that is a new one, i've added it to my previous post and also added links on where to download each of the pieces of software 

just that extra bit of help that keeps people going.

And if you don't use games then you probably wont encounter many of the other formats of Virtual CD/DVD


----------

